# Termlab SPL DB meter Term pro usb Db drag racing bass



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Item number #320560595962
saw this the start bid is 550.00 usd  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320560595962&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3907.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D320560595962%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

DYNASTY128

TERM LAB

DB DRAG RACING

SPL METER

This unit is used for car shows worldwide

Unit was used for testing in my car and shop use then stored back in the case

mint condition

*
spl pressure sensor
*
usb cable
*
termlab spl measuring equipment
*
RJ-45 50 feet cable
*
power adapter
*
hitache carry case



TOP BIDDER TAKES

Unit will have no warranty from our shop tested working 100%

I am willing to ship anywhere in the world but some extra shipping may apply for international including Hawaii

FREE SHIPPING for CANADA and USA


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I got an email from the admin saying this was a thread for a $55 termlab?


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

for 55 i wouldn't posted LOL


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

W8 a minute said:


> I got an email from the admin saying this was a thread for a $55 termlab?


me 2


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

Been getting a lot of email from this site for strange little sales, personal and otherwise. Starting to push my personal spam filter  Ant, a little excessive?


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

i agree its cool ANT but there should be a limit for some users .. i am going to throw a vote for a big news letter for DIY say about once a month or something like that would be goo thanks ANT and all other modds /admins


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

get rid of the ebay crap altogether.


----------



## schrummy (Oct 27, 2009)

where is the 55 dollar meter.....


----------



## blazron22z (Jun 15, 2009)

lol yea i got one to


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

All good in my book.

I'm taking advantage of two of the three suggestions ANT emailed to me...I like those odds.


----------



## jon_k (Sep 16, 2009)

Nothing nice to say here. Just being rude


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have an email saying it is $55, don't you have to honor that just like an advertisement from a store?

email bait-n-hook, great something else to look out for and from a site I subscribe to? How can we take ourselfs off of this list?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion guys. It was a mistake on my part.

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

ttocs388 said:


> I have an email saying it is $55, don't you have to honor that just like an advertisement from a store?


If you consider the fact that it is not my temrlab, you can not consier it advertising.
How would I honor that price if I am not selling the item?

Makes no sense.


ANT


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

the $500 starting price is a good deal for all of the equipment included. you could make up the cost just charging people to be metered for testing - with or without a shop!


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

keep_hope_alive said:


> the $500 starting price is a good deal for all of the equipment included. you could make up the cost just charging people to be metered for testing - with or without a shop!


i was thinking the same thing but 500 to high he should had started off at .99


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

for everything it is a good deal but I just use my fiance's fun bags to measure SPL, I have found that anything above 148db makes the silicone bounce enough to hypnotize most mortals and anything over 165db snaps her bra clean off, it might not be the most exact way to measure, =/- 6db, but it sure does get a lot of attention at the shows and at $50 a "run" I have almost broken even on the cost of the surgery, God I love America!!

130db and above is loud enough that I can't hear her bitching at me....to be safe I make sure all my systems can hit at least 140db because from what I hear a woman's bitching will only get louder once she is married


----------

